# Building a net thrower rubber



## Sbiriguda (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to build something similar to what I saw in this video






Some kind of slingshot to throw a net

Do you think there are resources on the Internet about this kind of object?

Some sketches I could follow, and perhaps suggestions on the materials to use ?

Otherwise I could try to make my own project and share it with you here

Thank you for any suggestion


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Mate,

I think you have to separate the project into two parts. First is the ammunition then the launcher.

To start with the net might be the best. You need to know the distance of the shot, the height/angle and the weight. You might need to experiment with the speed as well.

Once you have the ammunition designed you can make a matching launcher. It is easier to guess draw weight, acceleration, loading / handling afterwards.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Joerg is something else! He takes it to the max every time. A man of many talents. What he has completed works and works well. I don't see how you would perform the 4 corner opening with a pure slingshot of any kind. Though on the "Slingshot Channel"

and Joerg is using bands/tubes; that is a creation all its own. I believe there may be some pneumatic contraptions to perform this task as well. I have no answers for this. All the best. -CD


----------



## Sbiriguda (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you very much for your advice, very heplful

I would like to avoid pneaumatic contraptions and gas, even though this is probably the most common way to do the job

My idea would be to try to build a clone of Joerg's device, because I never saw anything similar and I would like to understand how it works. The usage of rubber bands has also other advantages since this device is meant to catch small animals like squirrels in the forest (not to kill them, I would like to release them after)

As for the ammunition, I would use a different kind of net, finer and with a smaller mesh size compared to the one used by Joerg. I can't provide right now any weight, but I suppose the lighter the better, right?

The distance of the shot would be about 6 meters or less (you can approach a little but not too much)

The angle depends. You can try to catch them when they are on the ground or more likely when they are already over a tree trunk more or less at the same height of the head of a man, or slightly more. If possible it would be useful to have to device working also from the ground upwards, like shooting from the ground to a tree branch 5 or 6 meters above, but I think this would make the design more complicated. I really have no idea about the speed, so perhaps again the idea would be to stick on Joerg's project since he probably already calculated a proper speed for the net


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He has a great laugh, doesn't he?


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

One of my greatest experiences in life, was when I came up with a shooting invention and worked and worked on the device. Then worked and worked on the US Patent and finally received a US Patent for my shooting device. It was even called

a Utility Patent for as; a fork is a fork and a spoon a spoon, being "utensils" and are unique unto themselves, so was my device..

Did I make money? No. I sold a bunch but lost money, especially my time. Did people fully understand it and think is was just great, only a few. The few that did though, were the very best of shooters as it was a difficult game.

What did I gain? That time of personal DRIVE, where you want to succeed, you want your "thing" to work. You think about it all the time, like when you had a gal you were just crazy about. You want someone else to say, "that's really neat" even if it's only a few.

I became a better writer, typist, learned the patent process and I am sure more.

SO,

MAKE THAT THING! -CD


----------



## Sbiriguda (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes, that's the idea, making it real starting just from a project you made on your own


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I have seen those before I think the real production models use gunpowerd or Compressed Gas to lunch the net I think I saw a video of one being shot from a helicopter to catch animals on a game farm someplace in Texas if I remember correctly.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Sbiriguda said:


> Thank you very much for your advice, very heplful
> I would like to avoid pneaumatic contraptions and gas, even though this is probably the most common way to do the job
> My idea would be to try to build a clone of Joerg's device, because I never saw anything similar and I would like to understand how it works. The usage of rubber bands has also other advantages since this device is meant to catch small animals like squirrels in the forest (not to kill them, I would like to release them after)
> 
> ...


Better check your local game laws first , it is illagle to catch or harass wildlife in most places .unless you have a special license to do so . Or a reason . For fun is not one of them btw


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moved to Slingshot Hunting.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> One of my greatest experiences in life, was when I came up with a shooting invention and worked and worked on the device. Then worked and worked on the US Patent and finally received a US Patent for my shooting device. It was even called
> a Utility Patent for as; a fork is a fork and a spoon a spoon, being "utensils" and are unique unto themselves, so was my device..
> 
> Did I make money? No. I sold a bunch but lost money, especially my time. Did people fully understand it and think is was just great, only a few. The few that did though, were the very best of shooters as it was a difficult game.
> ...


What was it?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Abenso said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > One of my greatest experiences in life, was when I came up with a shooting invention and worked and worked on the device. Then worked and worked on the US Patent and finally received a US Patent for my shooting device. It was even called
> ...


Thanks for asking, I sent you a PM. -CD


----------



## Sbiriguda (Aug 31, 2017)

romanljc said:


> Sbiriguda said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for your advice, very heplful
> ...


In fact you are right... It seems that in Italy general rules are based on national laws while specific rules to be applied depend on local regulation by the mayor of the town ("comune") where you go hunting. There might be some technicalities, but the rule in general is that it is forbidden to hunt any kind of wild animals without a licence, also if you plan to release the animals. In fact it is a criminal offence (not really serious if you hunt squirrels and then release them, but anyway...)

So I am just interested in building this device. I am curious to understand how that man made his version


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Just start examining all the components of the unit. Write to Joerg, I know he has given plans before. -CD


----------



## Sbiriguda (Aug 31, 2017)

I will try to write to Joerg himself, I noticed he has a youtube channel perhaps I will find his contact there

I am wondering why he didn't use a completely different disegn

I saw throwers that can throw small parachutes, perhaps replacing a parachute with a net it could work out. Just for my curiosity anyway


----------

